# Women Managing the Farm Conference



## EllieMay (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone thinking about attending the *Women Managing the Farm Conference* in February 2012?

It seems to be in the planning stage, but it sounds very interesting.
                                                                                                     I'm kind of excited . . . :bun


----------



## elevan (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PotterWatch (Dec 1, 2011)

That would be neat!  I recently went to a roundtable discussion group held by the Congressman from my district.  He wanted to talk about the farm bill and get input from local dairy and specialty farmers.  Out of the 25 people who attended, five were women and I was the only farmer.  The other women were from nonprofits or local universities.  It felt like I was crashing a party at the boys club.  The other farmers were all dairymen except for one egg farmer.


----------

